# SSD M.2 conexión quemada



## alkahest (Jun 22, 2018)

Buen dia a toda la gente de este foro, estoy buscando saber que es este componente y si es remplazable o tiene algun detalle técnico que impide ser remplazado por X motivo, agradecería muchísimo una respuesta ya que se quemo eso en mi notebook por poner un m.2 incorrecto y me gustaría saber si hay forma de remplazarlo y volver a usar ese socket m.2

PD: no estoy buscando que me hagan la tarea simplemente se me rompio la notebook y estoy buscando una respuesta al respecto no pido un esquema superpoderoso de como hacerlo por que hacerlo ni nada por el estilo, simplemente busco una respuesta de si alguna vez alguien lo hizo y conoce el componente, nada mas, espero no ofender a nadie


----------



## Emis (Jun 22, 2018)

Hola, eso es una resistencia de 0 ohm, si es como decís que está quemado ese componente puede haber comprometido algo más.

Comprobaste dicho componente con el multímetro?

Podrías hacer un puente en dicho componente, no creo sea el modo más conveniente, igual procede con cuidado.


----------



## alkahest (Jun 22, 2018)

en realidad la foto que publique es una que encontre exacta de mi notebook , la real es esta, lamentablemente no tengo multimetro, aunque podria conseguir alguno


----------



## Emis (Jun 22, 2018)

En ese caso entonces podrías hacer un puente con un filamento de cobre a modo de prueba, solamente para saber si todavía esta en funcionamiento el dispositivo.

Por lo que se ve se paso de temperatura por exceso de consumo


----------



## alkahest (Jun 22, 2018)

asi es, resulta que segun asus, esepuerto era compatibles con discos NMVe, resulto que no jajaja, ahora no se quieren hacer cargo de la garantia asi que no queda otra que resolverlo a mano, podria probar des soldar ese y poner otro sin problemas, cuestan 19 $ la tira de 10 unidades jaja, el problema es, le va cualquiera con las especificaciones que mencionaste? o hay que tener en cuenta otras cosas


----------



## Emis (Jun 22, 2018)

Probaste previamente si funciona con un alambre de cobre fino? 

Si vas a comprar asegurarse que el dispositivo funciona primero

La serigrafía del componente indica el valor

Tenés que medír dicho componente(si tenés calibre mejor),esas medidas te dan el valor en Watts


----------



## alkahest (Jun 22, 2018)

interesante el dato de la serigrafia, no lo habia pensado, no, aun no probe, pasa que tampoco tengo un ssd para conectar y probar si funciona, o vos decis que pruebe si tiene continuidad nada mas? en fin , apenas tenga uno pruebo con un alambre


----------



## Emis (Jun 22, 2018)

Asegúrate que ese alambre sea fino por las dudas haya afectado algo más 

Con uno fino le das oportunidad de cortarse al primer fallo


----------



## tiago (Jun 23, 2018)

¿Que disco llevaba originalmente?
¿Que disco le pusiste tu?

El zócalo parece que es para los discos que mencionas.

Saludos.


----------



## alkahest (Jun 23, 2018)

Originalmente no trae nada hable con asus para preguntar si era compatible con el samsung evo 960 me dijeron que si y compre uno, al colocarlo paso eso y luego investigando mas a fondo y volviendo a investigar resulta que solo es compatible con discos de factor m y b( los que tienen dos sockets)


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2018)

Es bastante raro. Quizá quedó cortocircuitada la alimentación al insertarlo. No te sabría decir.
Me imagino que el disco habrá quedado en buén estado.

Saludos.


----------



## Gus3539 (Ago 9, 2018)

Hola. Te sugiero que hagas lo que dice el colega Emis. Sacá el componente quemado y ponele un alambre bien fino que va a trabajar como fusible en caso de que haya algo más en corto. De todas formas, solo te vas a percatar de esto cuando le conectes otra ssd. Otra cosa que podés hacer es medir qué tensión llega a ese punto. Probablemente sea la alimentación de la ssd. Saludos.-


----------

